# How would you discipline - should I discipline?



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

I'm thinking I _should_ discipline as I dont want to establish the behaviour - but advice woudl be good

Bruno is 14m, lovelist pup ever (i know we all think that!), but an absolute diamond with my two young girls, the softest guy, submissive, compliant, cuddly, loyal yadda yadda 

Couple of times lately on our walks i've seen a side that i've never ever seen and it has surprised me - as i'm so used to him being submissive/lying down for dogs/sitting down and turning his head away etc etc...

But yday, over a stick that another dog 'stole' from him, he got really growly - snarled (I've never seen him bare his teeth so was a bit of a "wah, look at his face" lol!)

And the other time he was quite menancing to this collie - really barking and chasing her, trying to bite the scruff of her neck , i think only because he really wanted to play and she basically, did not! So I think it was more of a 'c'mon, let's play' harrassed kind of chase he was displaying, iyswim?

Both times I sternly said no, got him when i could and put him on the lead for a few mins, to let him know i didn't like his behaviour. 

D'you think that's the right way to go about it?

Is this standard getting older, losing the puppy submissive sort of play, asserting his doghood, if you like!?

Any advice would be fab 8)

Veebs
ps sorry not spell checking, posting on the cheeky at work!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

personally as long as long as Bruno isn't being overly aggresive I wouldn't over worry too much. I think dogs like to work out spats between themselves. I'm not talking full blown dog fights but a bit of posturing and nipping each other goes with the territory i reckon. I wouldn't like Ruby to be submissive or dominant but i'd like her to be able to stand her own ground when needed. It may well be that Bruno is just having a hormone surge at 14mo and will grow out of it but maybe working on "steady" command would be a good idea.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

harrigab said:


> personally as long as long as Bruno isn't being overly aggresive I wouldn't over worry too much. I think dogs like to work out spats between themselves. I'm not talking full blown dog fights but a bit of posturing and nipping each other goes with the territory i reckon. I wouldn't like Ruby to be submissive or dominant but i'd like her to be able to stand her own ground when needed. It may well be that Bruno is just having a hormone surge at 14mo and will grow out of it but maybe working on "steady" command would be a good idea.


I agree with you on this but if you take this route be prepared to have a think enough skin to ignore the looks of disdain from the other owners. I get the looks. Mac will pest older dogs to play and they tell him off. I don't get involved as dogs socially figure this out. Just be prepared for the owners of the other dogs that either have forgotten what it is like to have an adolescent pup or have no idea what it is like to have a high energy dog like a V. You will get the looks and sometimes the 'put your dog on a lead' type comments. You just need to let them roll off your back.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, just dogs talking...

Depends on the signals the other dog gave... maybe he was given the finger and your dog responded in kind :-\

As long as there is no blood spilled, all is fine. True violence is rare and if was you would have known about it. 


Oops Bruno is only 14 months .. He is growing up and finally has the guts to stand up for himself. 

I call mine in and put him in heel even if he wasn't the cause. 
There are a few dogs that don't like Sam and rather than risk a confrontation, it's better to avert and have him by my side if misunderstandings arise. 
Just my opinion. 

Anyway I don't punish Sam for being a dog, just call him in.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I dont think there's much to discipline here.

Puppies submit to everything, it's self preservation. 14 mos. is a teenager growing up. You'd be ticked off if someone stole your stick too. Imagine, going bowling and having someone enter your lane and take your ball and throw your shot. I think your V's response was actually mild! Do nothing. 

Dogs initiate play by making that growly noise and biting the scruff. You only need to intervene if the other dog clearly is uninterested and yours continues...you want to help him learn the cues and signals. Otherwise, leave this one alone, too.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lone**** because everything else is just a dog ;D

LOL


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

LONEONTHERANGER ;D

Please remove the mask free the needs post you live with all your mates we love to share it all 

and love seeing others work ;D

like the few buckskins don't know who you are ;D :

mate 

post em out nobody can take the closet :-*

Toto cares

Ranger ;D


----------

